# Warning torches!



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2018)

Here's a tip..... :eek: Today I was using my Mapp torch. I have a cold so I can't really smell.... not good. My torch fixture some how became slighty loose from the cylinder. Again NOT good! Thought I smelled more raw gas then usual... I was heating up an exhaust elbow when *BLAM* my whole torch went afire... I tried to shake it to blow out flame... no good, so I ran to basement tub to drown in water... no good, I then threw a wet rag on it while under the water, better, but still flaming!!! It wasn't until the water actually went over the valve (submerged) that it finally went out (Thank God)! 
Wow, I never thought it would be so difficult to put out!!! Learned something new. Now to clean the load out of my pants...…


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 30, 2018)

Dang !!!
So glad you’re OK !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Dec 30, 2018)

Too bad you didn't blow up.


----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2018)

the tinker said:


> Too bad you didn't blow up.



OUCH !


----------



## Vincer (Dec 30, 2018)

Yikes! Good to know.


----------



## Greg M (Dec 30, 2018)

Yikes indeed!
That’s the hard way to learn to always check your hoses and connections. Glad you didn’t end up on the six o’clock news.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2018)

Greg M said:


> Yikes indeed!
> That’s the hard way to learn to always check your hoses and connections. Glad you didn’t end up on the six o’clock news.




I was hoping for pictures, so being in the news would've been cool.


----------



## Barto (Dec 30, 2018)

Dag dude! for sure you got lucky!  I let some of my Son-in-law friends use my small shop - I'm pretty strict, safety glasses for general work and a fire extinguisher for welding and open flame- I'm going to add "check the hose connections prior to use" to my safety rules for shop use


----------



## the tinker (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm sorry Bricycle. I didn't mean what I said. It just struck me as funny, kinda like Richard Pryor. I just pictured you running around, flaming....crying "My bikes, my bikes!!"


----------



## jkent (Dec 31, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I was hoping for pictures, so being in the news would've been cool.




I was hoping for a video. OMG, could you imagine the look of " I'm about to blow my own ass up" on his face as he goes running from room to room with a flaming torch in his hands? 
Home........ $150K-$200K
Vintage Bicycles......$30K
Flaming torch with the look of death on his face...........Priceless.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2018)

jkent said:


> I was hoping for a video. OMG, could you imagine the look of " I'm about to blow my own ass up" on his face as he goes running from room to room with a flaming torch in his hands?
> Home........ $150K-$200K
> Vintage Bicycles......$30K
> Flaming torch with the look of death on his face...........Priceless.



you were looking.......


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 31, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Here's a tip..... :eek: Today I was using my Mapp torch. I have a cold so I can't really smell.... not good. My torch fixture some how became slighty loose from the cylinder. Again NOT good! Thought I smelled more raw gas then usual... I was heating up an exhaust elbow when *BLAM* my whole torch went afire... I tried to shake it to blow out flame... no good, so I ran to basement tub to drown in water... no good, I then threw a wet rag on it while under the water, better, but still flaming!!! It wasn't until the water actually went over the valve (submerged) that it finally went out (Thank God)!
> Wow, I never thought it would be so difficult to put out!!! Learned something new. Now to clean the load out of my pants...…



Tks, now I know why I always insure my fittings are tight! And My habit of double checking that occasionally bugs people aint gonna change. 

Alternatively, aint if odd that America's funniest videos, show people breaking their bones, sacked in the nuts, head concussions and all, is too funny but never show the peps who almost accidently burn or blow themselves up?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2018)

Of the 100's maybe 1000's of times I've used mine I haven't ever checked, You better believe I will going forward. The instructions actually say to check under water for bubbles before using each time. That's a bit extreme?


----------



## bikiba (Dec 31, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Of the 100's maybe 1000's of times I've used mine I haven't ever checked, You better believe I will going forward. The instructions actually say to check under water for bubbles before using each time. That's a bit extreme?




extreme, but sounds like a good idea given the chance of the alternative =/


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 31, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Of the 100's maybe 1000's of times I've used mine I haven't ever checked, You better believe I will going forward. The instructions actually say to check under water for bubbles before using each time. That's a bit extreme?





That's checking your seals, washers or O-rings. I wouldn't go that far but, if used `100's maybe 1,000's of times? I'd, in the least, give em a visual.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 31, 2018)

My MSR backpacking stove recently needed service a week ago. Afterwards when I filled the bottle w/some fuel and fired it up, it leaked badly, and the fuel from a poorly seated gasket ignited IN MY LIVING ROOM on the coffee table!!!  Needless to say, it was full-on panic mode to put it all out.  Dumb, dumb me.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2018)

hope/glad you're ok?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2018)

SKPC said:


> My MSR backpacking stove recently needed service a week ago. Afterwards when I filled the bottle w/some fuel and fired it up, it leaked badly, and the fuel from a poorly seated gasket ignited IN MY LIVING ROOM on the coffee table!!!  Needless to say, it was full-on panic mode to put it all out.  Dumb, dumb me.




*Got Pics? *


----------



## SKPC (Dec 31, 2018)

^^^Yes, I was ok and thanks for the thought....It would have made a great video for sure....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 31, 2018)

where was your fire extinguisher?


----------



## SKPC (Dec 31, 2018)

I was just about to use it, but first quickly tossed the flaming mess over onto the fireplace hearth where it burned until I threw a kitchen towel onto it. Ignited fuel was still burning on the coffee table.  Should have never waited to use the Extinguisher straight away.   It also had fuel left in the bottle, and it fortunately did not ignite.   I don't really want to think about that.    I admit I panicked.  Everyone check your fire extinguishers for the new year..


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 31, 2018)

I told you to leave the flame haircuts to professionals.





*LET'S BE CAREFUL OUT THERE!*


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 1, 2019)

^^^^hey, that's the guy from Hill Street Blues!  I used to love that show.


----------



## Thaddeus (Oct 26, 2019)

Nothings made with real rubber anymore ,hoses shoes,extension cords which i still have one thats like a dead snake even in sub zero temps where most of the cracking occurs, got so sick of exploding garden hoses i made a 100 footer out of air hose and had fittings crimped on, fire is always number one before you lock up ,unplug everything , always safe to undo batteries in at least winter mice have a way ignite the hot wires in vehicles ,also if you failed to plug a vacant hole in your panel box ive seen mice burn down garages getting in there


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 26, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> I told you to leave the flame haircuts to professionals.
> 
> View attachment 927005​
> *LET'S BE CAREFUL OUT THERE!*



This just reminded me of my H.S. auto shop teacher. An irregular person as teachers go, very friendly but kind of dingy, a little nutty which made his class unusual,  more fun verses all paper, study and dull. Not to leave out, if ya wasn't interested, everybody got an automatic A just for showing up. . You could just hang, bring yours to repair or whatever,  cause he wasn't a snitch too.

Yet in some ways really good at driving the point. [grin] That is, while giving a lecture of the dangers with high pressure air hoses especially nozzles, playing around with em and being careful that you can accidently or by rough play as kids/teenagers do, inject it into or under the skin make an air bubble,  kill somebody. Whelp, while I wasn't in the class during this period, about 11 AM verses my scheduled 2 PM. He had injected himself during the demonstration/lecture and in the hospitable on life support er sometin. . Returned a few days or week later as his normal quirky self, but, surely as an instructor, goes the extra distance albeit by accident, to teach danger awareness> I mean, I think we had about  1,000 to 1,500 kids in this H.S. while only about 200 kids  total during 7 periods of auto shop in this  H.S so, at least 80% of the entire student body, plus some of neighboring High schools  learned though his _careful _guidance . [grin]


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 28, 2019)

Close call Bri. Hope you had your safety gear on...I cringe when i see people without their glasses/googles, gloves, etc....accidents do happen and often when one least expects it which makes for hell of good stories.....but safety man


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 11, 2019)

I was Leary of the torch kit I bought for $3 at a garage sale, kept thinking it was too cheap- I'm gonna blow up. It's been years now, the only scary thing it does once in awhile is not shut off....guess its time to check seals! Thanks Bri.


----------

